# ECIGSSA bombing out



## theyettie (3/3/16)

Hey guys

For the last couple of days I've had the forum bomb out on me when I try to read some threads. I'm no IT guru, so I haven't got the foggiest if it's my connection or an issue with the capacity of the forum. 

Please enlighten me admin team.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (3/3/16)

Same here


----------



## mildly.inked (3/3/16)

Yeah also had some issues with the connection timing out randomly when trying to load the site today, pretty random though.


----------



## Nightwalker (3/3/16)

Happens to me all the time. I'm reading, a blow a cloud. Phone screen goes off.
Then it dawned on me, the phone sensor thought it was being put away and went into powersave, like when you are talking on the phone, the phone screen goes off..
#vapingtroubles

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tvangeste (31/3/16)

Happens that I can't get on the pc but I can use my mobile app?


----------



## Silver (31/3/16)

theyettie said:


> Hey guys
> 
> For the last couple of days I've had the forum bomb out on me when I try to read some threads. I'm no IT guru, so I haven't got the foggiest if it's my connection or an issue with the capacity of the forum.
> 
> Please enlighten me admin team.



Hi @theyettie 
Our server needs a new wick and coil 
But dont worry we are making a plan
Just bear with us - we are aware of the instability and we are on it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Christos (31/3/16)

Happens every few months for s few days and then it goes away. 
Just bear with it. 

Since the forum is non profit I suggest patience although I have been known to swear a monitor for no apparent reason to my collegues.


----------



## Nightwalker (31/3/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Happens to me all the time. I'm reading, a blow a cloud. Phone screen goes off.
> Then it dawned on me, the phone sensor thought it was being put away and went into powersave, like when you are talking on the phone, the phone screen goes off..
> #vapingtroubles


@Tvangeste is this not the problem. I still suffer from this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (31/3/16)

The worst for me, is the double posting, and the site has different levels of stability through different ISP's. My connection through international DNS servers is way more stable than local, leading me to believe the site is hosted out of country. My experience of having domains hosted in Europe is not so great, the lack is horrible.


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (1/4/16)

Speaking as an across-the-ocean user, the site has been up and down quite a bit for the past 4-5 days, but when it's up I get a great connection with no lag.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Spydro (1/4/16)

As another on the other side of the ponds it's been the same, mostly when SA members are up and active, so during the night here when I am always online. But I know Admin will get it untangled. Nothing new to me after the constant problems with ECF in the UK that were usually much worse.


----------



## Stosta (18/5/16)

Anyone else getting a lot of "502 - Bad Gateway" errors today?


----------



## Christos (18/5/16)

@Stosta +1 for me as well.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ernest (18/5/16)

It's really bad today. 502's and style sheets not loading, overall bad performance.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (18/5/16)

@Stosta +1 for me as well.


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/5/16)

Techies are working on it!

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Stosta (18/5/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Techies are working on it!


Seems to be back up and running! Off to find someone that I can sacrifice to appease the techie gods!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## blujeenz (18/5/16)

Stosta said:


> Seems to be back up and running! Off to find someone that I can sacrifice to appease the techie gods!


Maybe throw some money at the problem, another $15 should help.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (18/5/16)

blujeenz said:


> Maybe throw some money at the problem, another $15 should help.


One day I will get to donate to this forum! Also, if you knew some of the people I worked with, you would fly up here and help me round them up!  Hahaha!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spydro (18/5/16)

Guess I missed the drops/error's, wasn't on then, but the forum has been running slower since the wee hours this morning.


----------



## outlaw_cloud (5/6/16)

@Rob Fisher - Iv been getting random page errors when opening threads says something along the line of thread is no longer available or it's been deleted by the poster , thought it might be my tapatalk version on IOS but the same happens after I updated it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/6/16)

outlaw_cloud said:


> @Rob Fisher - Iv been getting random page errors when opening threads says something along the line of thread is no longer available or it's been deleted by the poster , thought it might be my tapatalk version on IOS but the same happens after I updated it



Yip it's Tapatalk @outlaw_cloud. I too get crap with Tapatalk... and I see it's had a few updates on my iPhone but I still get random errors... the forum is 100% perfect...


----------



## outlaw_cloud (5/6/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip it's Tapatalk @outlaw_cloud. I too get crap with Tapatalk... and I see it's had a few updates on my iPhone but I still get random errors... the forum is 100% perfect...



Ok perfect , I thought it might be the app :/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (5/6/16)

outlaw_cloud said:


> Ok perfect , I thought it might be the app :/
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yip, no problems on my PC.


----------

